# breeding piraya



## bigpun (Oct 26, 2004)

I just bought 7 piraya they will be in a 210 gallon its six feet long 20 inches wide and around 20 something tall i dont have a tape measure by me right now.they are all 4 inches.can they be breed or am i just wasting my time please let me know.thanks any advice is welcome.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Check OPEFE web site. I have some information there on possibilities of breeding this species. Nothing is a waste of time so long as your willing to have the patience to follow some rules. If you have never breed an egg laying species then you might not have much success. If you have never bred a pirana, then you are venturing in unknown areas since P. piraya has not (to my knowledge) been bred in a small home aquario. But nothing is ever carved in stone.


----------



## bigpun (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Check OPEFE web site. I have some information there on possibilities of breeding this species. Nothing is a waste of time so long as your willing to have the patience to follow some rules. If you have never breed an egg laying species then you might not have much success. If you have never bred a pirana, then you are venturing in unknown areas since P. piraya has not (to my knowledge) been bred in a small home aquario. But nothing is ever carved in stone.
> [snapback]877232[/snapback]​


Thanks for your reply.I have breed flowerhorns for a couple of years along with jaguars.Ive had piranhas on and off for about 2 years now.But i found piranha fury and it realy resparked me into fish.I will check the web site and let you know how things are going.Im going to try my best.if it doesnt work ill end up with some badass looking fish anyways.Thanks for info


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Goodluck with your goal of breeding Piraya. You are definately not the first person to ask about this however so I'm going to toss some information at you that was provided a couple other times this question was asked. If you are going to seriously pursue this I would pm hollywood and ask if he has any pointers. It's my understanding that he has the most documented experience with trying to breed Piraya. It can be found here.

This links to Hollywood's attempt
Check this out and you can get some general information from Hollywoods initial impression of trying to breed Piraya.

Now below are some cuts from a thread that I"m not going to link to for bumps because it has alot of unneccessary and unproductive information. Some of it's gold though...



HOLLYWOOD said:


> Cliffs:
> 
> 1. Bought the pair from Knifeman 10 and 10 1/2".
> 2. Housed them in a 90 gal tank 18" wide.
> ...





hastatus said:


> Hollywood is correct on all counts. A 100 gallon is not suitable and unrealistic for a large species as P. piraya. But to each their own.
> 
> No public records exist of breeding P. piraya. However, there is a fish farm and 1 research facility that has bred them using native water and sexual maturity, respectively. No different from what you would find here in the States in DNR facilities that breed salmon or trout. It remains unknown to me if the fish farm is producing small piraya for the market, but it would not surprize me if they are.
> 
> ...





hastatus said:


> "Wet/Dry Simulation" is not a silver bullet because it is not always the key to successful breeding of any species, though it does "in theory" help.
> 
> 300 g's is to small of an aquario and Hollywood and I have discussed this in person and in his home. Just because you know how to drive a car doesn't mean you know the mechanics behind what makes an engine run. So it is with breeding any species of fish. Some are predisposed to breed prolifically. S. maculatus and P. nattereri come to mind in that regard. S. rhombeus a riverine fish is also prolific because of the amount of water it is found in. Though you the home aquarist will be hard pressed to have the space needed to have them spawn like that.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the length of this post but I wanted to throw some great information that was brought up before on this topic in case you missed some of this great stuff.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

bigpun said:


> I just bought 7 piraya they will be in a 210 gallon its six feet long 20 inches wide and around 20 something tall i dont have a tape measure by me right now.they are all 4 inches.can they be breed or am i just wasting my time please let me know.thanks any advice is welcome.
> [snapback]877115[/snapback]​


Thats like a 135 gallon tank , where did you get 210 from ?








Here is an example of a 210 , How do I know ? I have one








Length times Height times Width .....
7Ft Long X 2 Feet Wide X 2 feet High ...

If I remeber correctly Hollywood reccommended no less than 3 ft wide to Breed with Piraya's

Good Luck on your expieriment


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hollywood never got them to breed did he? I read that big post of his a while back, not sure what happened at the end.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Filo Posted Today, 08:49 AM
> Hollywood never got them to breed did he? I read that big post of his a while back, not sure what happened at the end.


 He gave it up for the time being. But I don't doubt it will resurrect itself soon.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Thats like a 135 gallon tank , where did you get 210 from ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
There is a calculator that can be found in the information portion if you need to figure out the math again on a tank like this. I'm sure that you figured this out from the thoughts already listed here but Piraya get very big and are highly aggressive. To accomplish breeding you might want to try a larger tank. Maybe an upgrade down the road in a year or so. Or else it will be a very difficult challenge breeding them.


----------



## bigpun (Oct 26, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> LOL
> There is a calculator that can be found in the information portion if you need to figure out the math again on a tank like this. I'm sure that you figured this out from the thoughts already listed here but Piraya get very big and are highly aggressive. To accomplish breeding you might want to try a larger tank. Maybe an upgrade down the road in a year or so. Or else it will be a very difficult challenge breeding them.
> [snapback]878074[/snapback]​


Its a custom glass tank its 72x20x32 and thats inside measurements.


----------



## bigpun (Oct 26, 2004)

The calculater says its 188 gal.my mistake


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Good Luck in Yor Breeding and Keep us Updated


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

No Problems! Good luck!! It will be interesting to see the circumstances Piraya eventually spawn in. A good friend of mine will probably be in a position to give them a shot in the next 6-12 Months.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

At 4'' your gonna have to wait a while. Patience is a virtue









Good luck man!


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

That's one of the challenges of breeding some piraña's. Everyone recommends that you buy them the smallest size you possibly can and grow them out together to condition them to be captive fish. This means you are looking at a year and a half before you will even have a chance to breed them.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Filo said:


> Hollywood never got them to breed did he? I read that big post of his a while back, not sure what happened at the end.
> [snapback]877779[/snapback]​


if i can recall correctly he was having a rough time getting them to breed, i think it was more less territorial disputes with a shitload of fin and flesh nips


----------



## bigpun (Oct 26, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> That's one of the challenges of breeding some piraña's. Everyone recommends that you buy them the smallest size you possibly can and grow them out together to condition them to be captive fish. This means you are looking at a year and a half before you will even have a chance to breed them.
> [snapback]878789[/snapback]​


About how long do you think it well take them to get to about 6"-7" inches not sure 0n the growth rate of pygos.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> bigpun Posted Today, 11:19 AM
> QUOTE(KrazyCrusader @ Feb 5 2005, 05:49 AM)
> That's one of the challenges of breeding some piraña's. Everyone recommends that you buy them the smallest size you possibly can and grow them out together to condition them to be captive fish. This means you are looking at a year and a half before you will even have a chance to breed them.
> 
> *About how long do you think it well take them to get to about 6"-7" inches not sure 0n the growth rate of pygos. *


You're asking him? He's a newbie that can barely pron. the name.














Seriously, back on topic, growth rate varies on the amount of food, size of tank, and overall care. Their growth rate, if I'm not mistaken is a bit slower than P. nattereri of equal size, but not by much. I have a single P. piraya, small one that has not grown much, perhaps a 1/2 inch or so since its arrival to me a few months ago.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > bigpun Posted Today, 11:19 AM
> > QUOTE(KrazyCrusader @ Feb 5 2005, 05:49 AM)
> > That's one of the challenges of breeding some piraña's. Everyone recommends that you buy them the smallest size you possibly can and grow them out together to condition them to be captive fish. This means you are looking at a year and a half before you will even have a chance to breed them.
> >
> ...


Noob Ehh? Can't pronounce the name ehh? I'll remember that when you call me and ask me to come to Oregon to Picket outside of the Capital when it's voted on. You'll call me on the phone and I'll be saying No Hablo Ingles señor








If you start speaking Spanish to me then I'll just act deaf


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You'll "act" deaf eh? hmmmm.


----------

